

Terrafugia: land at the airport, fold your wings up and drive home - mickeyben
http://www.pcworld.com/article/200444/just_wait_until_cars_have_wings_next_year.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Appears to be identical to the item in "Computer World" ...

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9178819/Flying_cars_s...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9178819/Flying_cars_set_to_soar_into_the_marketplace_in_2011?taxonomyId=12)

... even down to the links embedded in the test.

A link to that item was submitted earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1481828>

